# Best way to long-term store li-ion battery`s



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 11, 2009)

Just bought a spare battery for my JVC camcorder that i will only use now and then, and need it to last as long as possible.

It might only be used once or twice a year if that.

How can i slowdown the natural deterioration of the li-ion cells, if possible.

Thankyou.


----------



## Anders (Sep 11, 2009)

Hekllo TinderBox.

In a ziplock bag in the fridge, charged to 40%.
3,85V per cell.

Anders


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 11, 2009)

Does the protection circuit , and this one has a info function for battery run-time, drain the battery faster.

I suppose it`s like a notebook battery.

Does storing it at 40% run the risk of battery going flat if left for months at a time.

Thanks.


----------



## Anders (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello Tinderbox.

Yes, the protection circuit would drain it faster.

I think a couple of months would be fine but after that, maybe its time to charge it some. It probably would have three contacts, one plus one minus and one temp, one measurement of these contacts would tell you the status of the battery.

Its better to have it fuller than emptier.
Dont forget to let it warm up to room temperature in the zip lock bag before charging.

Anders


----------



## VidPro (Sep 11, 2009)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> How can i slowdown the natural deterioration of the li-ion cells, if possible.
> 
> Thankyou.


 
buy good cells :shrug: . 
after use charge it to 60% about, then check it every 5 months (because of the protection). if you KNOW or learn the drain on the protection, then adjust accordingly. 
if you use refridgeration, make SURE you bring it up to room temperature while still enclosed in moisture barrier thing, or you will get condensation on it. which means its not really immediatly ready to use if stored cold, because you need about 1 hr to get it back to room temps to avoid condarnsation. Moisture on these small electronic parts of these tiny controller stuff seems to be causing quite a few issues, so even if it wont cause much problems for the battery, you still have all that electronics junk in there getting moisture on it.

after such long term storage, it might be good to use it up on the camera, till cut-off then imediatly charge it to full, then you will get the most out of it during use. and you will recalibrate any "info" junk that doesnt work anyways . cool thing about cameras they oft have pretty good charge indicators, so you can have a good idea of the level before storage.


----------



## clintb (Sep 11, 2009)

TinderBox,

This thread may be of interest to you.


----------



## Rat (Jun 15, 2011)

*Best way to store Li-ion Batteries*

Hi I just purchased two pairs of LiMnNiCo 26650 4000mAh Lithium batteries but only really need one pair for now.
So my question is the pair I will not be using will it be better to charge them before putting them in storage or is it better to just store them as they come not charged ?


thx for any help
cheers


----------



## badtziscool (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Best way to store Li-ion Batteries*

It's best to store li-ion batteries at around half charge. That's about 3.8v, I think.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Best way to store Li-ion Batteries*

There's some good data here.


----------



## Rat (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Best way to store Li-ion Batteries*

Thanks guys


----------



## pavithra_uk (Feb 8, 2012)

*How to store Li-ion cells*

I have around 25 pcs of 18650 Li-ion batteries that salvaged from laptop battery packs. & few li-ion polymer packs.
what is the best way to store these cells for long term.
at what charge level ?

Is it good idea to pack cells water / air proof and keep in freezer ? or Refrigerator compartment ?

or room temperature ??


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: 18650 Li-ion Keep in freezer ??*



pavithra_uk said:


> I have around 25 pcs of 18650 Li-ion batteries that salvaged from laptop battery packs. & few li-ion polymer packs.
> what is the best way to store these cells for long term.
> at what charge level ?
> 
> ...



I would say store at 3.2 volts room temp
charge when ready to put into circulation

someone may have other ideas... mine won't
kill the cells prematurely [but might not be exactly
the perfect ideal scientific and measured best.]


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: 18650 Li-ion Keep in freezer ??*

Keeping them in a cool fridge would be good but not a frezzer a cool basment closet would work just don't keep them my a stove, oven, heat vent ect.


----------



## Lite_me (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: 18650 Li-ion Keep in freezer ??*

The best advice you'll receive is to charge (or discharge) them to ~3.8v and store them in the refrigerator in a Ziploc bag. This puts them in the most stable state and environment for future use.


----------



## alex987 (Feb 8, 2012)

*how to store mnke imr 26650 and inr 26650 charged/discharged ?*

hello every one does anybody know if the mnke imr 26650 and the inr 26650 kingkong need to be stored charged or discharged?

Your thread has been Merged - Norm


----------



## LFP11 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: 18650 Li-ion Keep in freezer ??*

Recommended storage charge level is 40%:
http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries
Cell voltage is then 3.8-3.9V. Many Hobby chargers has storage program and this charger till 3.85V.


----------



## alex987 (Feb 10, 2012)

*best way to store imr/inr cells*

hello what is the best way to store imr and inr cells charged or discharged ? 
thanks


----------



## 45/70 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: best way to store imr/inr cells*

Hi Alex. The best way to store any chemistry of Li-Ion cell, is partially charged and in a cool area. I store my cells that are not in service at about 35-40F in my refrigerator, with about a 40% charge (3.75-3.85 OC Volts, for LiCo/ICR and LiMn/IMR cells). This can extend cell longevity (from Battery University) by three or more times, as opposed to storing cells fully charged, at room temperature. I'll add that I have LiCo cells that are about 7 years old, that still perform adequately. They still have 80%+ of their original capacity and maintain voltage under load, reasonably well.

Dave


----------



## alex987 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: best way to store imr/inr cells*

ok norm thanks i could not find my first thread but found it
greetings alex


----------



## witness (Apr 14, 2012)

*Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*

Will storing Lithium Ion batteries in the fridge damage them.


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*

No it won't.


----------



## jasonck08 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*



witness said:


> Will storing Lithium Ion batteries in the fridge damage them.





hellokitty[hk] said:


> No it won't.



Yes if you just put them in the fridge and not in an airtight container / ziplock bag. The fridge is a high moisture environment. You don't want your cells to start rusting.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*



jasonck08 said:


> Yes if you just put them in the fridge and not in an airtight container / ziplock bag. The fridge is a high moisture environment. You don't want your cells to start rusting.


The problem is not with the fridge itself but the air in containers/bags that have moisture in them already that will condense into water when cooled down. If you want to store them in a container use some sort of desiccant to absorb excess moisture. IMO if you have a place to store batteries under 85 degrees forget the fridge as it isn't going to help enough for the problems you will have. Typically cold batteries don't perform as well as those at room temperatures till they warm up.


----------



## Norm (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*

A Google search of the forum reveals many threads about storing Li-ion cells. 

Norm


----------



## witness (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*

I threw a box of Surefire C123s in the fridge about 6 months ago because (as I understood) this was what you were supposed to do with the older primary batteries. I then asked my question because I erroneously came to believe that Lithium batteries had issues with cold. After reading Battery University, I realize that they don't (no more than NiCad or Nimh anyway). The Surefires certainly haven't rusted so I think I'm fine and will just take them out.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*



witness said:


> I threw a box of Surefire C123s in the fridge about 6 months ago because (as I understood) this was what you were supposed to do with the older primary batteries. I then asked my question because I erroneously came to believe that Lithium batteries had issues with cold. After reading Battery University, I realize that they don't (no more than NiCad or Nimh anyway). The Surefires certainly haven't rusted so I think I'm fine and will just take them out.


I would recommend when you take them out let them sit for awhile and warm up and maybe wipe off any moisture that condenses on them before putting them in a light.


----------



## witness (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*

I knew about letting them warm up but the moisture issue never occurred to me.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*



witness said:


> I knew about letting them warm up but the moisture issue never occurred to me.


Imagine a can of cold soda out of the fridge sitting out in the open in the springtime when it is raining outside and the air is saturated... you would have water dripping off the can. A battery is like a small cold can just as well. If you put it inside a light it would attract the moisture in the air inside the light and that could drip into the head or tailswitch areas and/or the ends of the battery possibly causing corrosion.


----------



## witness (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*



Lynx_Arc said:


> Imagine a can of cold soda out of the fridge sitting out in the open in the springtime when it is raining outside and the air is saturated... you would have water dripping off the can. A battery is like a small cold can just as well. If you put it inside a light it would attract the moisture in the air inside the light and that could drip into the head or tailswitch areas and/or the ends of the battery possibly causing corrosion.



Of course you are correct. I just never thought of this as an issue.


----------



## jasonck08 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Can/should Lithium Ion batteries be stored in the fridge?*



Lynx_Arc said:


> The problem is not with the fridge itself but the air in containers/bags that have moisture in them already that will condense into water when cooled down. If you want to store them in a container use some sort of desiccant to absorb excess moisture. IMO if you have a place to store batteries under 85 degrees forget the fridge as it isn't going to help enough for the problems you will have. Typically cold batteries don't perform as well as those at room temperatures till they warm up.



That's why you put it in a bag with little or no extra air. Or you could put some Silica gel packet type things inside the bag too.


----------



## jbstratman (Jul 24, 2012)

*Li-Ion Storage*

Hi all, I'm a newbie to the forum and found this community after I had purchased a couple of Fenix lights. I have a question regarding the storage of 18650 batteries.

After the battery is fully charged, is it okay to simply unplug the charger and leave the battery in it? If that is okay, is there any possibility that it can discharge if I store it that way?

Also, how long can I expect the battery to stay fully charged.

Thanks for your help and patience . . . 

Uncle Joe


----------



## Norm (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Li-Ion Storage*

Here's a Google search of the forum for your question.

Norm


----------



## reppans (Jul 24, 2012)

It's not good for Li-ion batts to store them fully charged.

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_prolong_lithium_based_batteries


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Li-Ion Storage*

Uncle Joe, some (most?) chargers pull a little bit if unplugged and the cell left in the cradle. Some more, some less. I'd pull the cell out for storage and if we're talking long term storage, you will increase the life of the cell if you store it at about 3.8v and at low temp (but no lower than -10*F.) I store some of my lesser used cells in a 33 degree fridge at 3.8v. Stored like that they'll last a very long time.

But, if you need the cells to be battle ready but you also need to store them long term, maybe store them in the fridge at about 4v (in a ziploc back would be a good idea to protect them from moisture). They'll have about 85% charge and should still store for a very long time.


----------



## joe2004 (Sep 19, 2012)

*How do you store away 18650 ?*

I wan to get 2 18650's and wanted to know if i can Charge them full and keep them in my night stand.

1 Are there any problems in doing this ? 

2 how long will the charge last for ? 

3 I don't use my lights everyday just maybe twice a month 

4 any dangers or Disadvantage of with 18650's charged or not ?

thanks


----------



## Shadowww (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: How do you store away 18650 ?*

1. they'll lose 20% to 40% capacity per year (depending on quality of battery itself).
2. years
4. dangers - nope, disadvantages - as I said in #1, they'll lose capacity when stored at 100% charge.


----------



## BenChiew (Sep 19, 2012)

What is the best voltage for long term storage? Between 1 and 2 years without using them.


----------



## damn_hammer (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: How do you store away 18650 ?*

that 20-40% range must be under heavy use in extreme conditions. anecdotally, i've got a pair 18650's that are still sold performers in there 4th year ... ultrafires (pink) no less.

[edit]
or maybe i read that wrong. could be loss of power during storage and not ability to hold a fresh charge as i initially read it.


----------



## Shadowww (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: How do you store away 18650 ?*



Benchiew said:


> What is the best voltage for long term storage? Between 1 and 2 years without using them.


3.8V for "classic" Li-Ion's and LiMn's, 3.7V for Panasonic NNP cells (NCR18650, NCR18650A and NCR18650B), 3.9V for cells that are charged up to 4.35V.


----------



## NYFLASH (Oct 10, 2012)

*Safe to Store Batteries in Ziploc Bag?*

Is it safe to store protected 18650 batteries in a ziploc bag? Are there any concerns with static electricity in a regular ziploc bags?


----------



## yvonne_chan (Dec 10, 2012)

*Can I put a li-ion battery in the fridge*

It said that batteries will retain 9/10 of a full charge while stored in the fridge. Is it suitable for all kinds of batteries including lithium ion, primary and dry batteries? 
Has anybody done it before?
Quite interested about it.
Besides, will this action influence the food in the fridge?


----------



## jasonck08 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Can I put a li-ion battery in the fridge*

Here is a thread on the same topic: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Lithium-Ion-batteries-be-stored-in-the-fridge


----------



## yvonne_chan (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Can I put a li-ion battery in the fridge*



jasonck08 said:


> Here is a thread on the same topic: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Lithium-Ion-batteries-be-stored-in-the-fridge



Thank you very much!
I will study it


----------



## peterlonz (Jul 24, 2013)

*Safe storage of LI-ion 1865 batteries*

I very recently read that the RC boys are recommending that LI-ion batteries should never be stored at full charge.
O course they are generally talking about bigger batteries 23 to 53 with up to 5000mAh.
They recommend storing at 3.7 or 3.8 V per cell & say batteries stored at 4.2V will suffer damage.
If this is also true of 18650 batteries then I have already done some harm to my inventory.
I have read a fair bit about LI-ion batteries & the care they need particularly during charging but I do not recall ever before reading about storeage limitations.
In my case I do not wish to store batteries intended for flashlight use at less than full capacity for obvious reasons. Refrigerated storage is OK at home but not practical if you are camping.

I would greatly appreciate comment from anyone with the necessary knowledge.
Thanks


----------



## Norm (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Safe storage of LI-ion 1865 batteries*

Moved from Administrative Questions/Problems/Suggestions - Norm


----------

